# my ferret



## Reptile_Lover (Feb 20, 2011)

hear is my albino ferret annabelle, she is about 13-14 weeks old now and getting bigger all the time, i have added 1 pic of when she was about 8 weeks old


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah i love ferrets, wish I still had them. Cute little guy yours is too.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Feb 20, 2011)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> Ah i love ferrets, wish I still had them. Cute little guy yours is too.


 
cheers mate, she is cute as


----------



## babba007 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh she is sooo cute. Didn't realise their teeth were that big! Does she bite much? I've heard they can be agressive when they want to


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Feb 20, 2011)

babba007 said:


> Oh she is sooo cute. Didn't realise their teeth were that big! Does she bite much? I've heard they can be agressive when they want to


 the only time she bites is when i put her on the ground and then try and pick her up lol she loves to be out, even then tho she don't hurt she knows how hard she can bite before hurting me so when she does bite its only a play bite witch i find cute for some reason lol


----------



## Sarah (Feb 20, 2011)

being still pretty young she is still in kit stage takes a while for them to outgrow the " i want to nip" phase. Cute pics of her.


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 20, 2011)

naw ))))) would you mind if i put some pics of mine up?


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice ferret.... Im literally looking for 2 right now  Always wanted a ferret!!
I do have a question... What is a sable ferret?


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Feb 20, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> naw ))))) would you mind if i put some pics of mine up?


 
please feel free to put up some pics i would love to see them



Daniel_Penrith said:


> Nice ferret.... Im literally looking for 2 right now  Always wanted a ferret!!
> I do have a question... What is a sable ferret?


 
sable is a ferret colour


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;_leIbDBrSr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_leIbDBrSr4[/video] heres a video  and some pics. the chocolate (lighter) sable girl, is Marley, and the darker one is Mishka


----------



## AshMan (Feb 20, 2011)

ferrets are soo cute lol  if i wasnt so allergic to anything with fur id probably get one


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Feb 20, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> [video=youtube;_leIbDBrSr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_leIbDBrSr4[/video] heres a video  and some pics. the chocolate (lighter) sable girl, is Marley, and the darker one is Mishka
> 
> nawww there so cute, love the vid


----------



## alilhayden (Feb 21, 2011)

ove ferrets xD use to own a female <3 she was awesome but was illegal in qld ( i didnt know ) and she died  if i find any breeders down sydney when im at markets i most likely will get another,, they are so awesome!!


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Feb 21, 2011)

alilhayden said:


> ove ferrets xD use to own a female <3 she was awesome but was illegal in qld ( i didnt know ) and she died  if i find any breeders down sydney when im at markets i most likely will get another,, they are so awesome!!


 
there is lots of kits around sydney atm, yeah i don't understand y there are illegal loads of people still keep em in qld there should be legal, easy to get them into qld just be carful if you do get 1 that no 1 sees you with it in qld there are lots of people who will say something as it is something else there can have a cry about


----------



## bigi (Feb 21, 2011)

I just love ferrets, i had them, and breed them when i was a kid,
i also did alot of rabbiting with them
i dont know if many people still hunt with them now, would be intereted to hear if people still do
go the ferret, their awsome


----------



## Sarah (Feb 21, 2011)

ferreting is still very popular here in Vic, quite a few members of the vic ferret club go ferreting . I personally dont with my 6.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Feb 23, 2011)

i would love to take mine hunting and my dog aswell but i hear that there are 2 types of ferret 1 for pets 1 for hunting, wile there still ferrets and the same what i mean is some people breed them for hunting wile others breed them for pets


----------



## Sarah (Feb 23, 2011)

i know of quite a few who take their pet ferrets hunting just because they are pets doesnt mean they cant hunt ,a lot have a natural tendency to do very well at it. I dont know what state you are in if you are in Vic i can give you some more info on it the club is on facebook along with a few who go rabbiting.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Feb 23, 2011)

Sarah said:


> i know of quite a few who take their pet ferrets hunting just because they are pets doesnt mean they cant hunt ,a lot have a natural tendency to do very well at it. I dont know what state you are in if you are in Vic i can give you some more info on it the club is on facebook along with a few who go rabbiting.


 i'm in nsw, i wont be taking her hunting tho i would love to she wont even hunt a mouse she just plays with them


----------

